# Free Online Resources



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

*Both of these veterinary text books*
**  and other info:

http://avianmedicine.net/
*Nutrient Requirements of Poultry*
Contains chapters on chickens, turkeys, ducks, geese, and misc. game birds


https://www.nap.edu/catalog/2114/nutrient-requirements-of-poultry-ninth-revised-edition-1994
*Field Manual of Wildlife Diseases*
Contains plenty of poultry and waterfowl diseases


https://www.nwhc.usgs.gov/publications/field_manual/field_manual_of_wildlife_diseases.pdf

It's a little dated, but still has good info:
http://www.armchairpatriot.com/Home-Vet/Plumb's Veterinary Drug Handbook [Desk Ed.] 6th ed. - D. Plumb (Blackwell, 2008) WW.pdf

 
It's a little dated, but still has good info:
http://www.armchairpatriot.com/Home-Vet/Plumb's Veterinary Drug Handbook [Desk Ed.] 6th ed. - D. Plumb (Blackwell, 2008) WW.pdf


----------

